# Looking for 3 bdrm in SC(HH)/TN/GA/North FL (July 1-5)



## BigElm (May 25, 2017)

Hi, 

Looking for a 3 bdrm to enjoy some July 4th family time. We live in GA (Atlanta) and would like travel time to be no more than 5 hrs driving. Our first option would be close or on the beach but we're flexible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigElm (Jun 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## BigElm (Jun 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## BigElm (Jun 26, 2017)

Now I'm able to entertain Orlando area....


----------



## Ricktug (Jul 7, 2017)

BigElm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a 3 bdrm to enjoy some July 4th family time. We live in GA (Atlanta) and would like travel time to be no more than 5 hrs driving. Our first option would be close or on the beach but we're flexible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've just joined TUG and have just now come across your message. Obviously the 4th has passed. Hope you were able to find a place at the beach. I may be able to help in the future. I own a 3 BR timeshare at Island Links at the entrance to Port Royal Plantation. When reservations become open in the fall, I'm planning to try to reserve the week that includes July 4th. So, if you or any friends have an interest in HH next year look for my ad under rentals.


----------



## BigElm (Jul 12, 2017)

Ricktug said:


> I've just joined TUG and have just now come across your message. Obviously the 4th has passed. Hope you were able to find a place at the beach. I may be able to help in the future. I own a 3 BR timeshare at Island Links at the entrance to Port Royal Plantation. When reservations become open in the fall, I'm planning to try to reserve the week that includes July 4th. So, if you or any friends have an interest in HH next year look for my ad under rentals.


Hi, 

I'll take that into consideration for the future. 

Thanks.


----------

